

California has been serving cease-and-desist letters to ride-sharing startups - ryanglasgow
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/08/cpuc-ride-sharing-c-and-d/

======
mooism2
What was wrong with the original title? CA means Canada, and California
doesn't have a sovereign government, merely a jumped up devolved assembly.

